# How To Get Your Clothing Site Ranked Up High In SEARCH ENGINES!



## Allurre (Jan 1, 2009)

What up guys. A few days ago, I googled my own clothing line in google. The results blew me away.. i was actually on the first page of google for my niche "luxury streetwear" .. and top 20 on msn for "streetwear'...


Now, how did I do it? Well, a tip for everyone here is selecting the right "targeted keywords" and implementing them throughout your website. Make sure your file name so for pictures also include keywords that relate to your niche. 

I should be posting more tips soon =)


----------



## UBNICE (Dec 27, 2008)

Happy new Year and thanks for the tips. UBNICE and Get Lucky.


----------



## Jay Merc (Nov 18, 2008)

nice shirts. so how do you go about doing your online marketing? How has bigcartel been working out for you?


----------



## jorshirts (Dec 30, 2008)

ur shirts are raw. im definitely feeling em


----------



## SimplyTopUK (Jan 10, 2009)

Ive gotta say you do sell some good cloths. So what is the big secret then?how do you advertise it? Hope to hear from you.


----------



## jkruse (Oct 10, 2008)

Not much of a tip...

Use keywords that you want to rank highly in google.
Build your back links. Non reciprocal links are the best but link exchanges don't hurt.
Post comments on blogs that don't have nofollow tags with a link to your site with the keywords you want embedded in the title.

There are a ton of sites about SEO out there.


----------



## lburton3 (Aug 14, 2008)

Allurre said:


> Now, how did I do it? Well, a tip for everyone here is selecting the right "targeted keywords" and implementing them throughout your website. Make sure your file name so for pictures also include keywords that relate to your niche.
> http://www.luxlivinonline.com


Hmm... I'm pretty sure Google's big "revolutionary" idea, in terms of search engines, is that their highest ranking sites are the ones that are most linked to from other legitimate websites. So getting your URL into forums, blogs, etc would be more feasible for high rankings. I'm sure keywords matter, but I don't know to what extent these days.

Having a content-rich website with useful information is more important than ever for SEO.


----------



## jkruse (Oct 10, 2008)

lburton3 said:


> Hmm... I'm pretty sure Google's big "revolutionary" idea, in terms of search engines, is that their highest ranking sites are the ones that are most linked to from other legitimate websites. So getting your URL into forums, blogs, etc would be more feasible for high rankings. I'm sure keywords matter, but I don't know to what extent these days.
> 
> Having a content-rich website with useful information is more important than ever for SEO.


Keywords are very important!
Using the terms that you want to be highly ranked in google over and over again is important. You can have relevant content but if you don't use the words that people are searching for your site won't appear in google.


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

Keywords are important. It is how Google knows what your site is about.
Links are more important. Some are more important than others.
Getting clicked on is helpful. Google assumes that if people click on your site they 'vote' for it.


----------



## EsotericInk (Jan 13, 2009)

For my line we are the top 4 results from google. but if you see for yourself my PAge on facebook recently has become the 1st result and that is not what i want.. they have seemed to bump my shop page to the third ranking page under the search term, "esoteric ink" any ideas as to how i can correct this?


----------



## lindsayanng (Oct 3, 2008)

thats one of the big issues with having a myspace/facebook page is that they almost ALWAYS outrank your real page.. this happens because those types of companies do some serious SEO.. Its great if your website is no where near and its getting you atleast somewhere above the others.. but if you are competing with yourself its a little backwards

ALSO, its not the biggest success for your website to come up in the top search results when you are using your company name as the search words. Its just that theres probably NOT a lot of companies with your same name.. YOU want to target words that you think people will search when looking for clothes like yours.. Whatever your niche is, target THOSE words, not your company name because people are not going to search that unless they already know you..

KEYWORDS are good, meta keywords arent the most important thing though... its more important to have related content INSIDE your website. Use alt tags and anchor tags as much as possible, write articles or a blog..ANYTHING, but make it ALL connect to your products.. 

Linksbacks have become the MAIN way to get up there in searches, but it HAS to be with more related websites that will link TO you


----------



## jkruse (Oct 10, 2008)

lindsayanng said:


> thats one of the big issues with having a myspace/facebook page is that they almost ALWAYS outrank your real page.. this happens because those types of companies do some serious SEO.. Its great if your website is no where near and its getting you atleast somewhere above the others.. but if you are competing with yourself its a little backwards


Myspace just uses your name over and over again. 

Contacting Mediocore Clothing 
Mediocore Clothing's Latest Blog Entry 
Mediocore Clothing has cool shirt
Mediocore Clothing's Interests 
Mediocore Clothing's Details
Mediocore Clothing
Mediocore Clothing's Friend Space (Top 8)
Mediocore Clothing's Friends Comments http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewProfile&friendID=360672590#


You have to work on your page rank for myspace just like anything else but the amount of times it uses your name is a lot. If you want your main website to come up first you need to be using your companies name a lot so your ahead of myspace. It's not hard.


----------



## EsotericInk (Jan 13, 2009)

thanks for the responses, its realy not that bad i guess, my facebook page is the first result followed by my shop in 2nd or 3rd, things could easily be much worse!


----------



## lindsayanng (Oct 3, 2008)

thats not the reason myspace profiles come up first.. Sometimes if i am searching something that isnt even someone's name, that word that is just in someone's profile ONCE will pop up. Myspace has GREAT SEO in place, and it does have to do with the fact that there is a lot of relevant contnent and lots of content period, but if you just created a website and put "cool t-shirts" over and over again in your website in hopes that you will be #1 for google search for "cool t-shirts" you will be disappointed when you dont show up, and even MORE disappointed when you get blacklisted for duplicate content. You just can resuse the same thing over and over again unless it is dynamically placed CONTENT.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Part of the reason myspace pages are ranked so high isn't any real super SEO, it's the fact that myspace.com itself is ranked very high because there are 10000's of links to it on the web. I'm sure _some_ of that that PR (page rank) passes to the individual myspace pages.

A similar thing happens with CafePress store page, although they did actually do some search engine optimization.

There are more great tips on getting your site listed and ranked in search engines here:
seo related topics at T-Shirt Forums

Some of the best tips are not secrets at all. They are found right on Google's own help pages:
Official Google Webmaster Central Blog: Google's SEO Starter Guide


----------



## Allurre (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback guys. I started this line a year ago, at the same time, that's when I dug deep into internet marketing. The secret to ranking highly on search engine's REAL easy.

Adding to what Rodney said.. if you post your stuff on pages that already rank highly on search engines.. such as myspace.. it's very likely that you'll see that page you're promoting indexed.

For example, i post on alibaba.com . I've placed emphasis on the keywords "luxury streetwear" throughout the description on their listing and you can now see my clothing line listed in the top 10 of google..


----------



## Mnymaker (Nov 28, 2008)

EsotericInk said:


> For my line we are the top 4 results from google. but if you see for yourself my PAge on facebook recently has become the 1st result and that is not what i want.. they have seemed to bump my shop page to the third ranking page under the search term, "esoteric ink" any ideas as to how i can correct this?


How long have you been promoting your website in order to reach that ranking?

I started two new websites but I don't think they are ranked very high yet. But I'm working on it.


----------



## EsotericInk (Jan 13, 2009)

its been about 4-5 months of checking it every fewdays. its a lot of work but worth it. using the alt tags for images is a hugeeee help and so is backlinking.


----------

